# مشروع smart baby swing



## الفتحاوي (2 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني
انا طالب ميكاترونكس من الاردن واخر فصل وعندي مشروع تخرج لكن احتاج لمساعدة صغيرة وهي في مجال التعرف على الصوت 
المشروع باختصار smart baby swing
سرير طفل هزاز ذكي عند ارتفاع الحرارة تظهر الحرارة على شاشة lcd
ويرسل اشارة للام
عندبكاء الطفل يهتز السرير باستخدام pic
لكن هنا المشكلة انه ما النظام المناسب للتعرف على صوت الطفب من غير باقي الاصوات (voice recognition )
فما هو النظام الانسب لانه صراحة احنا قوين في الانظمة الكهربائية والحاسوب والتحكم ولكن امور الاتصالات من صوت وغيره علمنا فيها قليل فارجوكم مساعده صغيرة واي شخص يريد معلومات عن المشروع فليتفضل يسأل مع الشكر.


----------



## Mr Eng (2 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أولاً أخي أهنئك على مشروعك المتميز و الرائع بإذ1ن الله تعالى

الطريقة الأمثل في تسجيل صوت الطفل هو استخدام الإهتزازت الديناميكية و تسجيل التردد الناتج عن صوت معين و حفظه في شريحة و هكذا لن يعمل البرنامج الهزاز إلا عند الوصول للتردد المسجل أو ما يقاربه


----------



## الفتحاوي (3 يناير 2010)

شكرا على ردك اخي
قصدك اسجل اصوات اطفال ومن خلال مقارنة تردداتها ادخل رينج معين للترددات والذي عند وصوله يتفعل البرنامج ويهتز السرير؟
مع الشكر لك


----------



## alsotari (11 يناير 2010)

بالتوفيق اخي انتو اكيد سالتو الدكتور طارق المغربي صح ..؟؟ 
بس انا فكرتي الكم انو انت بدك صوت الطفل لما بيبكي صح ؟؟؟ 
فانت من خلال تردد وتكرار صوت الطفل اكيد في اشي 
common ببكاء الاطفال وطول نفسهم ... يمكن فكرتي اتكون غبية ^_^ ..
بس اعتقد لازم تبحثو عن اشي مترابط لكل الاطفال والا بكون مشروعكم لطفل واحد ومو خرج تجاري 
بالتوفيق ... فكرة مشروع رائعة ودكتوركم المشرف ايضا رائع ...


----------



## tl01001 (12 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------

